

The future of business on the web - hieronymusN
http://meatgoats.beanis.biz/

======
bowmanb
The homepage has a clever marquee koala:
[http://beanis.biz/](http://beanis.biz/)

~~~
hieronymusN
It's all about beanis.
[http://theanticraft.com/archive/imbolc07/beanis.htm](http://theanticraft.com/archive/imbolc07/beanis.htm)

